# Aelwynn



## Dice4Hire (May 17, 2011)

Welcome one and all to my new game. 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/305470-lyrams-book-aelwynn.html

So right now we have:

Paelias Blueshadow Warlock
Gerok Dwarf Cleric
Valos Human Weaponmaster
Qinik Human Mage

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

The group gathered together in a small fortified town in southern Mallanas called Faircastle, on the long road west that eventually lead to the Durul capital of Strongcliff. Hopefullly you would not end up there. IT is not reputed to be a pleasant place at all. 

But the agent is supposed to be waiting north of a ruined monastery about a week into Durul, on a side road that connects the main north-west road with a fishing village that is known for its plethora of nice houses, hard to afford on a fisherman's pay. The village is called Herin's Hollow. 

This part of Durul is sparsely populated, and often the subject of raids by both Durul (yes, they raid their own people) and Mallanas and the site of more than a few low-scale battles, so most people live in fortified villages and towns and do not stray far, leaving a lot of open country for sneaking and various low-danger monsters. Teh roads are usually patrolled and there is some merchant traffic on them, so going that way might cause you to be spotted or searched.

At the moment, you are in the town of Faircastle, a town of about 2,000 souls 500 of which are soldeirs of Mallanas. They keep the area 2-3 days out pretty safe, but afte that it gets worse. The man who asked you to come is a human male called Orwin, and was known as a good ranger and scout in his youth, which is a long way in the past. He rarely stirs form his headquarters now. 

He sits behind the desk as his assisstant, First Horseman Jerrii, escorts you all in, and waves to chairs set in front of him. He says, "Forgive me for not standing. A war wound is acting up at the moment."  as he grimaces slightly. He then continues, "Thank you for coming. Have a seat and let me tell you what is going on."

Reactions? Actions?


----------



## Fifth Element (May 17, 2011)

Valos offers a strong hand to Orwin, and gives a hearty shake if possible, before taking his seat. He pulls out a stick of dried meat to keep himself occupied, since "talky-talk" is not usually to his taste.


----------



## Dice4Hire (May 17, 2011)

Fifth Element said:


> Valos offers a strong hand to Orwin, and gives a hearty shake if possible, before taking his seat. He pulls out a stick of dried meat to keep himself occupied, since "talky-talk" is not usually to his taste.




The hand he grasps is hard and was once calloused, but is surprisingly weak, considering how he looks. The other man winces slightly.


----------



## Maddness (May 17, 2011)

Gerock huffed through his beard as he eyed the human sized chairs. "I would rather stand." He said, his voice deep. "Would rather that we got down to the reason that you called us here." he said, leaning back slightly to look into the ranger's eyes.


----------



## Goken100 (May 17, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
Is there any background to how we got here, how we know each other, and who we're working for?  

If it's up to us, I would propose that we are all members of the Silver Society.  Thus we would have been assembled through that organization and gain this task through their contacts.  We would all know each other to lesser or greater extent depending on how we want to play it, but we wouldn't be strangers obviously.

For Qinik's part, he would have made it no secret to the Society that it was his primary mission to find out more about the Dragon Plague.  If it works with the story, he could if fact be one of the primary movers behind this caper, with the others attached as support.
[/sblock]

Qinik strides in confidently, red his pointy wizard's hat brushing the doorway.  He strokes his grey beard with a look of singular comfort and cheer upon his face as he listen to their host.

Qinik chuckles in a friendly manner at Orwin's apology, and gives him a warm old-man-to-old-man handshake.  *"The old bones aren't what they used to be, am I right?  I'll tell you a secret though... best thing for it is to ignore it!  Get out there and try to keep up with the young folk!  You might lose a step or two, but you'll be feeling a good site better than if you stay cooped up and miserable!"*  Qinik delivers this advice with such unabashed friendliness and openess, you'd think he was talking to his oldest friend instead of someone he'd just met.

Qinik takes a seat with an audible sigh, looking about as though expecting tea and biscuit.  Not seeing any in evidence, he shrugs, and looks back toward their host.  *"Yes, well, I suppose we should get down to business.  I'm quite confidant that we can work together for our mutual benefit in this matter.  Now urrhm, is this young man going to shut the door as he leaves?"*  Qinik smiles innocently up at First Horseman Jerrii, taking any sting or insult from the comment that might otherwise ruffle feathers.


----------



## Dice4Hire (May 18, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Is there any background to how we got here, how we know each other, and who we're working for?
> 
> If it's up to us, I would propose that we are all members of the Silver Society.  Thus we would have been assembled through that organization and gain this task through their contacts.  We would all know each other to lesser or greater extent depending on how we want to play it, but we wouldn't be strangers obviously.




Yeah, a nodding acquaintance would probably be best, I think. Or closer if anyone would like to develop that relationship closer. I, too, am the kind of DM who prefers a lot to be done in play. 



> For Qinik's part, he would have made it no secret to the Society that it was his primary mission to find out more about the Dragon Plague.  If it works with the story, he could if fact be one of the primary movers behind this caper, with the others attached as support.




Sure, that can be later on in the campaign.


----------



## Dice4Hire (May 18, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Qinik takes a seat with an audible sigh, looking about as though expecting tea and biscuit.  Not seeing any in evidence, he shrugs, and looks back toward their host.  *"Yes, well, I suppose we should get down to business.  I'm quite confidant that we can work together for our mutual benefit in this matter.  Now urrhm, is this young man going to shut the door as he leaves?"*  Qinik smiles innocently up at First Horseman Jerrii, taking any sting or insult from the comment that might otherwise ruffle feathers.




"One more to come. Then we can get started."


----------



## Dice4Hire (May 20, 2011)

Orwin looks at the door for a few more moments, and then looks at Jerrii, "I thought there was one more..." to which Jerrii replies, "I'll go look for him," and with a bit of a look at the older wizard, leaves the room.


Orwin says in a bit of a petulant voice, "Supposed to be one more. Well, maybe he will show up soon."

And then the man slowly and painfully gets to his feet and you see what poor shape he is really in. Some of it is old injuries, but the rest seems to be self-inflicted. HE gets up and pulls a map case off of a side desk and then spreads it over his desk, falling back into his chair with relief" 

He then starts, "We need your help. We have gotten a copy of a very valuable piece of lore from those devilborn in Durul. Might tell us something about what happened there back when they went over to the devils. It is a book, and it is now on the way from Durul to a meeting spot we have picked out about halfway between here and there. An agent of ours got the book and sent word to one of our seers here in the castle that he had it, so we are scrambling a bit to et someone there to get the book back here."

"Do you all know about the devilborn and their acts? Back when they denied us the dragons?"


----------



## Goken100 (May 20, 2011)

Qinik looks up sharply at the mention of Dragons, his cheer falling away as his face becomes intense as he regards Orwin sharply.  His glare lasts for but a moment, as Qinik remembers himself, returning to his friendlier demeanor.  

*"First let me say that you are wise to come to the Silver Society for this.  We have the capacity you seek, and are only too happy to aid in your noble effort.  In this case, our interests parallel your own, so that we will not require monetary reward beyond spoils personally recovered.  What we will require is a stake in what is recovered.  We will promise to return the item to you as requested, but we must be consulted and be given a voice in determining its fate.  And, most importantly, we must be given permission to study it and share in any knowledge gained from this endeavor.  But as we are all working for the betterment of the people here, I'm sure that won't be any trouble at all."*  Qinik adds a beaming smile to this, couching the requirement so as not to seem confrontational in the least.

*"Now as to your question... I imagine we are all familiar with the common tale: how the folk of Durul forged a deal with devils in exchange for the Dragon Plague.  And that this resulted in the dragons being... "denied" did you say?  I wonder if you'd speak of them so if you'd seen their generous rule first hand.  In any case, did you have anything to add to the story?  Some rare bit of lore not commonly known?  By all means, do share, for it may be that knowledge will mean the difference between success and failure."*


----------



## Walking Dad (May 22, 2011)

Paelias quietly sits in his shadowy spot he somehow found in the otherwise well-lit room... or did he bring the shadows with him. At first he is mildly disgusted of the frailty of the man before him. His people are not as vulnerable to the rigors of time.

But this piece of lost devil-lore seems quite interesting. Glad that Qinik does the talking and questioning, he leans back, waiting for the answers.


----------



## Dice4Hire (May 22, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> *"Now as to your question... I imagine we are all familiar with the common tale: how the folk of Durul forged a deal with devils in exchange for the Dragon Plague.  And that this resulted in the dragons being... "denied" did you say?  I wonder if you'd speak of them so if you'd seen their generous rule first hand.  In any case, did you have anything to add to the story?  Some rare bit of lore not commonly known?  By all means, do share, for it may be that knowledge will mean the difference between success and failure."*




The man looks a bit angry at the dismissal of the Dragon's rule and says, "And you were there? I think not. But no matter, we can discuss that at leisure at another time."

"As for lore, what lore do you bring to the table? Do any of you have any details of the pact?"

OOC: Anyone want to try some skill rolls?


----------



## Dice4Hire (May 22, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Paelias quietly sits in his shadowy spot he somehow found in the otherwise well-lit room... or did he bring the shadows with him. At first he is mildly disgusted of the frailty of the man before him. His people are not as vulnerable to the rigors of time.
> 
> But this piece of lost devil-lore seems quite interesting. Glad that Qinik does the talking and questioning, he leans back, waiting for the answers.




OOC: I'll assume he entered with room with the others, instead of just appearing there.


----------



## Goken100 (May 22, 2011)

Dice4Hire said:


> The man looks a bit angry at the dismissal of the Dragon's rule and says, "And you were there? I think not. But no matter, we can discuss that at leisure at another time."
> 
> "As for lore, what lore do you bring to the table? Do any of you have any details of the pact?"
> 
> OOC: Anyone want to try some skill rolls?




At this question, Qinik smirks and takes out his pipe.  After lighting and puffing a few times, he leans back and smiles generously at Orwin.  *"Oh, you wish to hear what WE know of the pact?  Well, I'm not sure if you were aware, but I happen to be one of the foremost experts on the subject within the Silver Society.  I choose my quests by how likely they are to yield new insights on the subject, as I have in this case.  And in the spirit of cooperation, and I willing to share much of what I have learned with you, provided the sentiment is returned."*

Qinik goes on to provide some, but not all, of his carefully learned lore on the subject.  He is careful to omit anything hinting at his interest in reversing the pact.

Pact of Durul knowledge (1d20+15=28)


----------



## Walking Dad (May 22, 2011)

Dice4Hire said:


> OOC: I'll assume he entered with room with the others, instead of just appearing there.











*OOC:*


This is what I assumed. Sorry to just jump in this way. I will try to add a proper background soon. The last 3 weeks were much more taxing than usual. I have to apologize.


----------



## Dice4Hire (May 25, 2011)

I'll wait 24 hours and then advance.


----------



## Dice4Hire (May 26, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> At this question, Qinik smirks and takes out his pipe.  After lighting and puffing a few times, he leans back and smiles generously at Orwin.  *"Oh, you wish to hear what WE know of the pact?  Well, I'm not sure if you were aware, but I happen to be one of the foremost experts on the subject within the Silver Society.  I choose my quests by how likely they are to yield new insights on the subject, as I have in this case.  And in the spirit of cooperation, and I willing to share much of what I have learned with you, provided the sentiment is returned."*
> 
> Qinik goes on to provide some, but not all, of his carefully learned lore on the subject.  He is careful to omit anything hinting at his interest in reversing the pact.
> 
> Pact of Durul knowledge (1d20+15=28)




The problem is no one really knows much about the pact, even the greatest experts. The pact has been tightly held and only a few were aware of everything in the workings. He knows the basics

The nobles got the dragon Plague from the devils as a major reward
The nobles were transformed into part devils as a reward or punishment (point of view).
The nobles got a lot of magical power that they used to consolidate their rule.

And more advanced information

There are three different groups of Tieflings in Durul and they do not really get along. 
The pact is typically hereditary, but not always. No one is really sure why.
The devils take a certain percentage of young Tieflings, and they disappear. 

There are lots of nasty storeis, but most of those are fabrications.


----------



## Dice4Hire (May 26, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> This is what I assumed. Sorry to just jump in this way. I will try to add a proper background soon. The last 3 weeks were much more taxing than usual. I have to apologize.




No problem. Onwards and upwards everyone.


----------



## Goken100 (May 26, 2011)

Dice4Hire said:


> The problem is no one really knows much about the pact, even the greatest experts. The pact has been tightly held and only a few were aware of everything in the workings. He knows the basics
> 
> The nobles got the dragon Plague from the devils as a major reward
> The nobles were transformed into part devils as a reward or punishment (point of view).
> ...



Qinik will share all of this with those in the room.  *"Some of this knowledge is dangerous if shared where a Tiefling might overhear, so I recommend caution.  One can understand why the nobles of Durul do not want it known that the Tiefling curse is not always passed on to the next generation in the typical manner.  Does it suggest that the Tiefling line could come to an end under the right circumstances?  Dangerous knowledge indeed.  

So too is it not widely known that the Tiefling lords squabble among themselves in three major factions, a fact that could be used to the advantage for those that wish to oppose the folk of Durul in some way.  Most interesting to me is the disappearance of young Tieflings at the hands of devils.  This speaks to some ongoing price that must be paid.  What should happen if this price were not paid?  I'd certainly like to know, and I wonder if the object that we seek might give answer.

Tell us, friend Orwin.  To what end to you seek to gather Durul objects of fell devil bargains?  Perhaps you seek to reverse the Dragon Curse somehow, inviting those mighty creatures back to these lands?"*

Qinik waits for their host to proceed


----------



## Maddness (May 26, 2011)

There was a growel from Gerok, "Any who deal with devils deserve punishment. Their kind cannot be trusted in any capacity, Why any being on earth with an ounce of sense would lower themselves to committing such acts, especilly upon their own people?"


----------



## Walking Dad (May 27, 2011)

Pelias Blueshadow

"I'm not saying that this isn't fascinating, but what should we do? Why were we summoned? If only to present our knowledge... Qinik has done that. Or is there something else that requires our special abilities?" Pelias asks openly. He is not a friend of idle talk.


----------



## Dice4Hire (May 31, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Tell us, friend Orwin.  To what end to you seek to gather Durul objects of fell devil bargains?  Perhaps you seek to reverse the Dragon Curse somehow, inviting those mighty creatures back to these lands?"[/b]
> 
> Qinik waits for their host to proceed




The man replies simply, "Those of Durul are our enemies and have been so since long before they turned to the devils and drove off the dragons. I would try to reverse both of those."


----------



## Dice4Hire (May 31, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Pelias Blueshadow
> 
> "I'm not saying that this isn't fascinating, but what should we do? Why were we summoned? If only to present our knowledge... Qinik has done that. Or is there something else that requires our special abilities?" Pelias asks openly. He is not a friend of idle talk.




Orin replies, "Yes, let us get onto the specifics of what we need you to do. Here is a key, and our agent will have its twin." as he pulls out a small key that looks sized for a jewelry box or the like. IT is quite small. "This key is paired with his and will help you find each other, when you get within a mile or so of its twin. It is helpful to not set up a fixed meeting spot."

"We would like you to get the book and bring it back here, so we can study it and see what information we can get out of it."

"Now, do any of you have any needs, equipment, or the like? Or any obligations you need to meet." he says, perhaps hinting at payment.


----------



## Dice4Hire (May 31, 2011)

Let's do more questions or equipment needs quickly and then we will hit the road.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 31, 2011)

Pelias Blueshadow

"Just to be clear, I will not work for less than 2,000 in gold.
If you can meet my prize, I need to now how to use this key. 'Will help' is king of vague." Pelias says coldly.








*OOC:*



1,800 is the gp cost of a level appropriate item, so 2k is maybe a good start.


----------



## Goken100 (May 31, 2011)

Dice4Hire said:


> Orin replies, "Yes, let us get onto the specifics of what we need you to do. Here is a key, and our agent will have its twin." as he pulls out a small key that looks sized for a jewelry box or the like. IT is quite small. "This key is paired with his and will help you find each other, when you get within a mile or so of its twin. It is helpful to not set up a fixed meeting spot."
> 
> "We would like you to get the book and bring it back here, so we can study it and see what information we can get out of it."
> 
> "Now, do any of you have any needs, equipment, or the like? Or any obligations you need to meet." he says, perhaps hinting at payment.




*"For supplies, we will need any horses, clothing, badges, or papers needed to infiltrate our destination.  For payment, I repeat my request.  I would like it agreed that items and information be made available to myself (and comrades) as a duly appointed representative of the silver society and a prominent scholar in these matters.  As you will no doubt benefit a great deal from my insights in studying the item, what I offer is a bargain indeed."*


----------



## Dice4Hire (Jun 5, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Pelias Blueshadow
> 
> "Just to be clear, I will not work for less than 2,000 in gold.
> If you can meet my prize, I need to now how to use this key. 'Will help' is king of vague." Pelias says coldly.




Your host seems surprised and definitely put out by the demand. He looks at Pelias and seems to be trying to see if he is serious about his demand. 

He then decided to table it for at least a few minutes and says to the others, "What do the rest of you need to do a service for everyone who hates devils and their spawn?"


----------



## Dice4Hire (Jun 5, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> *"For supplies, we will need any horses, clothing, badges, or papers needed to infiltrate our destination.  For payment, I repeat my request.  I would like it agreed that items and information be made available to myself (and comrades) as a duly appointed representative of the silver society and a prominent scholar in these matters.  As you will no doubt benefit a great deal from my insights in studying the item, what I offer is a bargain indeed."*




The man says, "That is not my decision, though I will pass on your request. I am sure it will be honored, though."

He looks at the other two present in the room and says, "What will you need?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 5, 2011)

Pelias Blueshadow

"To avoid confusion, the prize I just requested is a compensation in case this turns out as a false goose chase, where we find neither information, nor treasure." Pelias explains his former demand.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Jun 8, 2011)

The man nods, seeming a bit put out by the silence of the other two in the room. 

OOC: The DM, too.

He then replies, "We will pay what you are worth, trust us. I do not know if that much in cash is available, but something can be worked out."


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Perhaps we've lost some players.  Please let us know if the game is continuing.  I really like the story, would love to see it go forward.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm still here.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Jun 14, 2011)

I am still here also, but it looks like we need either a bit of recruiting or I need to intro a character myself. Which would you prefer?

Or just go it with two people?


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 14, 2011)

Dice4Hire said:


> I am still here also, but it looks like we need either a bit of recruiting or I need to intro a character myself. Which would you prefer?
> 
> Or just go it with two people?












*OOC:*


I'm fine either way.  If you're having trouble recruiting here, you could post over at the Wizards boards.  There's oodles of folks looking for 4e PbP games there.  Here's the group: PbP Haven

I'd suggest some rules for folks that don't post in a timely manner, whichever way we go.  
Here's a suggestion: You have 48 hours out of combat to contribute to situations where everyone is invited to provide feedback.  After that, you'll be presumed to go with the flow.  You have 24 hours for combat actions when it's your turn.  After that, the DM will move for you.  If you miss 2 consecutive actions without contacting the DM and do no respond to the DM's private message, you will be presumed to have left the game.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Recruiting for 4e isn't usually hard on this board. And I think the system works best with all roles filled.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Jun 17, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I'm fine either way.  If you're having trouble recruiting here, you could post over at the Wizards boards.  There's oodles of folks looking for 4e PbP games there.  Here's the group: PbP Haven
> ...




Yeah, I usually use similar rules. Hard to be a bit tough without being a jerk about it, but too many people just disappear.


----------



## Baileyborough (Jun 17, 2011)

OOC: Shall I wait until you are out and about before popping up, or perhaps here (What you first thought to be a statue in the corner moves slightly, etc)?


----------



## Dice4Hire (Jun 17, 2011)

The old man, Orwin,  finally says to the two silent types, "Time for you to leave, and with a shrug and more than a bit of contempt, the two leave.

Orwin then says, "Jerri, anyone else out there?" and Jerri comes to the door, "Yes and no. There is an applicant, but I am not sure if it is someone. I have never seen his like."

And 187 is in the doorway.

OOC: 24 hours or so for intros and then on we go.


----------



## Baileyborough (Jun 17, 2011)

The "applicant" stands 6'4" tall, broad shouldered, sure footed.
It is also apparently made entirely of metal.
It walks further into the room, its head moving slowly from left to right and back again, glowing green orbs of light where its eyes would be scanning everything, taking everything in. 
It stands in front of the desk, looking down at the others, and opens its mouth to speak. Its voice sounds like anvils ringing.

"This one would see itself attached to this venture."

On closer inspection, the solid pieces of metal that make up its body seem to be covered in ornate carvings and runes. Not Dwarven, but runes, of a sort. High on its left breast-plate is a deep carving.

[187]

It shifts itself so that it stands to attention, staring straight ahead while waiting for a response.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 17, 2011)

Pelias Blueshadow

"Uhm, what is this? A golem or some kind or an armor with a tiny man inside?" Pelias asks confused.


----------



## Baileyborough (Jun 17, 2011)

The unit turns to face the Eladrin and stays still for some time. Its eyes turn a shade of purple while it is silent, and then it speaks, slowly, falteringly.

"This one...is what this one is. This one is not a Golem, and this one does not have flesh as you or the others do.  This one is to join this venture and regain what is lost."


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 17, 2011)

*Qinik muses*

"Ah... to regain what is lost.  A sentiment that echoes within me as well.  But what if we find that which we have lost is not what we need, and what we find is something else entirely?  Has the journey been in vain, or does the journey tells us what we've really been seeking all along?  We shall see, I expect, ere the end of the road..."

Qinik shakes himself from his pondering and taps out his pipe.

*"Well in any case, glad to have you with us Mr. One-eight-seven.  Let us seek lost things together!"*


----------



## Baileyborough (Jun 17, 2011)

The unit nods once, the dark wood of its joints moving smoothly. "This one will be useful. It is a capable combatant. This one will have...purpose" its eyes glow slightly brighter "in this venture." It carries a well used looking flail stored at its hip, and its left hand has a gauntlet adorned with sharp spikes of varying sizes.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Jun 18, 2011)

Orwin says, "He is a warforged. Very very rare. One of the last of the dragon overlord's experiments into life. I do not even know which dragon created them."

Then he looks at 187, "Glad to have you here."


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 18, 2011)

Qinik looks up at the mention of dragon overlords.  He tries to think if he might know anything about any dragon that might have been known to use creations like this "warforged".


----------



## Dice4Hire (Jun 18, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Qinik looks up at the mention of dragon overlords.  He tries to think if he might know anything about any dragon that might have been known to use creations like this "warforged".




He knows the story well. Apparently the warforged were never used, but ere instead discovered inside an old lair some 40 years ago by a group of adventurers. The lair was in Xaniatia but the group, the Blue Blades, did not tell anyone where they got the couple dozen warforged from.  Apparently, at least according to them, there lair had a lot more. The group disappeared on their next expedition and the location was lost, or never knows. 

A couple warforged have been found in other lairs in the far northern reaches of XAniatia, but not the motherlode the Blue Blades claimed to have found. None of the other warfoged found have shown any signs of how they were made, unlike what the Blue Blades claimed they saw in their lair.


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Qinik is intrigued*

*"Ah yes, warforged.  Mr. One-Eight-Seven, have you ever heard of the Blue Blades?  Might it be that you have fought for them before?  Most of what is known comes from them..."*  Qinik will pass along what he knows to the room, in case it is news to the warforged.


----------



## Baileyborough (Jun 19, 2011)

The warforged tilts its head slightly, eyelights dimming. After some silence, it straightens again, and looks directly at the wizard. 

"This one has not heard of such a thing. That is not to say that this one has not encountered it before. This one...is new to..." He makes a stiff gesture to the room, taking in the new comerades, "this."



OOC: Sorry for the delay. I'm at home in Ireland for the weekend, and don't have the same ease of access to the internet.


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 20, 2011)

Qinik nods.  *"Well, this should be interesting."*









*OOC:*


I think we're good to go.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 20, 2011)

Pelias Blueshadow

"So, what are we waiting for?" Pelias asks eagerly.








*OOC:*



Aargh. Sorry, but somehow my post in the RG with the background got eaten. Had a very busy weekend, but will try to bring it up again ASAP.


----------



## Kazun (Jun 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


Should I jump in now, or would a later time be appropriate?


----------



## Dice4Hire (Jun 24, 2011)

Orwin says, "Are you ready to leave..." and then another person comes in and Orwin looks annoyed, "Who is this."

And the answer is: Kilvin Deepseam

Go ahead and do a quick intro and we'll get going.


----------



## Kazun (Jun 24, 2011)

Bustling through the door is a stout, aging dwarf. His salt-and-pepper beard and hair are well-maintained, and he is head to toe in clerical vestments of some sort. Above his bulbous, reddish nose sits a thick pair of glasses. He seems very uncomfortable and nervous. Though he seems to wear no armor, there is an impressive looking warhammer at his hip, and a metal shield across his back.

"Umm, sorry I'm late. Yes. Trouble on the roads. But, umm, here I am. Oh, I'm Kilvin. Deepseam." His voice is not the deep baritone one would expect from a dwarf of his stature and age. Wringing his hands, he adds, "This is the right place, isn't it? I have a knack for getting turned around and... oh, bother." With a huff, he plops himself into the nearest available chair.


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Qinik stews and brews*

Qinik, growing a bit frazzled at the delay, decides to occupy himself as the group waits to begin.  He pulls out bags and bits of dried and slightly ooky substances, mixing and swishing them around.  All the while, Qinik murmurs to himself with a distracted half-smile on this face.  Finally he holds up a vial of lightly phosporescent liquid triumphantly.  

*"There now, just the thing for this dangerous endeavor, a healing drought!  Oh, um, hello, when did you get here?  Never mind, welcome Mr. Dwarf, I am Qinik of the Silver Society.  Each of us has answered the call to assist in the reclaiming of a certain valuable object for this old fellow here.  I'll be happy to fill you in as we go, let's not take time going over all the details all over again."*

Qinik peers the remaining alchemical detritus that he's managed to spread all over most of the desk and available chairs.  He begins to gather them back up, shaking his head a bit worriedly.  *"Well now, this won't do, we'll have to get more in case of trouble.  Good sir, is there an alchemist at your disposal, who might increase my stock of available materials for the good of this mission of yours?"*

[sblock=Actions]
Qinik uses 50 Alchemical Reagents to create a Healing Potion

Qinik will pass along the content of the conversation in the room to the newcomers, their players should feel free to peruse the thread and be aware of it

Qinik is would like a few hundred GP worth of Alchemical Reagents.  The preferred price 
would be free, but even a discount would be welcome.  He'll pay full price if he must (even though it's clearly for a good cause and the good of the group).
[/sblock]


----------



## Dice4Hire (Jun 25, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Qinik peers the remaining alchemical detritus that he's managed to spread all over most of the desk and available chairs.  He begins to gather them back up, shaking his head a bit worriedly.  *"Well now, this won't do, we'll have to get more in case of trouble.  Good sir, is there an alchemist at your disposal, who might increase my stock of available materials for the good of this mission of yours?"*




OOC: Let's create the healing potion later. This conversation is not taking a whole hour. 

Orwin says, "We can advance you some stuff, but usually members of the Silver come prepared. Would a few hundred gp worth do it? Our healer has that much, or should."


----------



## Dice4Hire (Jun 25, 2011)

*On the Road*

The four members are ready, and it is time to go. Orwin says, "Bring hte book back here as soon as you can. I know it will not be easy, and we cannot set a deadline, but I am sure you will do the best you can. The information there might be vital."

The group of four gets their reagents and heads out, looking to the south-west, and their destination, a small village several days away. 

OOC: Will anyone use any rituals or magic items on the trip? If not, I will do the journey until something interesting happens.


----------



## Kazun (Jun 25, 2011)

Kilvin will attempt to glean the details of the mission out of his companions as they travel. This exceedingly simple task is frustrated by his lack of social grace and stumbling, awkward speech. 

OOC: I have nothing else to do until something happens. Also, I'll be gone for the weekend. NPC me as required. Be back Monday!


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sounds good, will add 200 alchemical reagents and assume healing potion is made at some point.  Ready to go, no further rituals or anything.


----------



## Baileyborough (Jun 25, 2011)

[187] walks slightly ahead of the group, its steady pace unwavering, green glowing eyes scanning the surroundings as his head methodically sweeps back and forth. One hand rests lightly on the battered looking flail at its hip. It does not speak unless spoken to.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 25, 2011)

Pelias Blueshadow

"Typically, Qinik, I ask for gold and you got some stuff to 'play with." Pelias says half jokingly.
As they move around, Pelias seems either behind a heat screen at day or enshrouded at night.









*OOC:*



shadowwalk class feature.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Jun 29, 2011)

The group compares notes and finds they did not miss much important information,.

The first two days in Mallanas are easy, and you notice that the patrols are getting a bit heavier as you move closer to your goal in Durul.

And then it is the border, and you sneak across it pretty easily, as the patrols hunt, but you are all pretty talented, and it is not that hard to avoid regular guards. 

The only real question now is speed or stealth? If you go for speed the chance of encounters is higher, but for stealth, a successful skill challenge will get you tothe are o the meeting safely. 

Which will it be.


----------



## Baileyborough (Jun 29, 2011)

[187] stops, and motions for the rest to slow. His eyes have turned from green to a light orange.

"There may be more patrols ahead. This one recommends a stealthy approach. There should be no combat unless we have no choice. You will be safer this way."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 29, 2011)

Pelias Blueshadow

"We could try this, 187. But I'm not really good at sneaking around." Pelias answers.









*OOC:*



shadowwalk class feature

I assume XP would be the same (skill challenge/ combat encounter)?


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 29, 2011)

*Qinik chimes in*

*"It seems that we are indeed not a group of master spies.  Nonetheless, it may be worth it to attempt to remain undetected as long as we can.  If that fails, we can change plans.  For my part, I have a few spells in the old book here that may prove useful.  I have one that can make me unseen, though it slows me down.  I will prepare that.  I'll also prepare to call on sleep and other such options to slow down any pursuit.  And if we are hiding someplace, I can create a ritual of silence around us; sadly, the silence is not a mobile magic, but useful nonetheless."*

[sblock=OOC Spells Prepared]
List of all spells prepared:
Charm of Misplaced Wrath
Sleep
Shield
Blissful Ignorance
Tasha's Forcible Conscription
Invisibility
[/sblock]


----------



## Baileyborough (Jun 29, 2011)

[187] stands still for sometime before replying.  
"The Eladrin is insufficient at stealth. The mage's solutions are not 100% effective. This one suggests the alternative in that case." It unhooks the flail from its waist. "Victory in combat requires three things. Surprise, momentum," its eyes turn red, and a spark of electricity travels along the flail's chain, "and aggression."


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 30, 2011)

*Qinik is taken aback*

Qinik peers at the construct curiously.  *"You think so, do you?  That we should fight instead of sneak because we aren't good at sneaking?  Well, isn't that something.  Ah... please.... err, could you put the swingy death stick away my metalic friend, its a bit early yet.  Hmmm now, this is interesting indeed."*

Qinik paces a bit, circling around 187 and mumbling into his white beard, and finally chortles.

*"I have a thought.  Could it be... that it is your... belief... that the best course of action is the one which has the best chance of success?  Wonderful!  What a quaint notion!  Ah, what philosopher wouldn't relish such a one to converse with.  Ah, I find myself sadly at a loss for how to convey the nuance of foolish decision-making that most folks employ.  Ah yes let's see..."*

Qinik paces a bit more, shaking his head and talking to himself.

*"You see, most folks try not to go round killing other folks if they can... err... avoid it.  Cause it's sort of... err... horrible... the death and killing.  When everyone starts killing one another, well, things are mighty unpleasant for the whole lot.  But, well, sometimes the avoiding's worse than killing.  Hmmm, not sure that's the best way to put it... err, does any of this... err... make sense to you Mr. Numbers?"*

Qinik seems more interested in philosophical discussions that resolving the decision of whether to sneak or blaze a trail.  If asked, he will indicate that he still favors a more cautious approach, but is fine with throwing caution to the wind if that is the group's consensus.


----------



## Baileyborough (Jun 30, 2011)

As the human circles it, speaking in that way that fleshlings tended to when they really didn't care what others said, [187]'s eyes dimmed from red to orange. As the philosophical musings continue, its eyes turn purple as it tries to follow what is being said.
Deciding that it has nothing to do with it, it stands to attention again, and waits for further input.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 30, 2011)

Pelias Blueshadow

"187, isn't there a way to move silently and be prepared for conflict.
We all distaste conflict, it's not like that someone have made a pact and feed some dark entity the life-force of their dying foes..." Pelias tries to explain to the warforged.









*OOC:*



shadowwalk class feature is used if not noted otherwise


----------



## Kazun (Jun 30, 2011)

Looking down at his feat, Kilvin mumbles a response.

"Umm, if I could interject a moment. I'd rather avoid any bloodshed, especially mine. Of course, I am, umm, not built for stealth, you could say, so I really don't have any better ideas. Whatever you folks think is best."


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 30, 2011)

*Qinik gets the ball rolling*

*"Excellent!  So we're in agreement!  We will attempt to move stealthily and almost inevitably fail!  I hope you're paying attention, Mr. Numbers, this is a valuable lesson about how we less metalic folks do things.  Now then..."*

Qinik will suggest the group get a move on.  He will volunteer to look for tracks and other signs of nature to indicate areas best avoided, unless someone else in the group is more skilled than he.  He'll also pull his cloak over his head somewhat comically as he attempts to move along inconspicuously.


----------



## Baileyborough (Jul 1, 2011)

[187] seems to understnad. It shifts its weight so that it steps lighter. As much as can be said for a 6' 6" metal and wood construct. It keeps the flail out and its eyes glow a light orange as it scans the area as it moves.


OOC : How do I do dice rolls like that?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


You have to post first. In the down right corner of your posting is a 'add dice rolls option'. Select it and enjoy


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 1, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







Baileyborough said:


> OOC : How do I do dice rolls like that?



Also, if you're interested, here's a list of BBCode for doing things like spoiler blocks (sblocks) (like this).
http://www.enworld.org/forum/misc.php?do=bbcode
[/sblock]


----------



## Dice4Hire (Jul 1, 2011)

OOC: Combat is probably more xp, generally speaking. 

So the group opts for a stealthy approach, and they move out, with Qinik in the lead and the rest following. 

Skill Challenge 8 successes before 4 failures

Skills: DC 14
  Stealth
  Nature
  Perception

Basically, I make the whole party roll for most skill challenges, instead of one player just spamming a good skill. SO everyone, let's do one of the rolls above. If you fail, you can make a second roll at the same DC for that or a different skill. If you succeed with one skill, you can roll that skill again at +5 to the DC or roll a different skill at the base score. 

Go ahead and use Enworld's dice roller. 

Good luck


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


My main effort above was Nature.  The Stealth was in case we needed to roll that too.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 1, 2011)

Pelias Blueshadow

Pelias stares at the ground, looking for any dry sticks or anything that could give him away if he steps on it.

[sblock=OOC]
will soon add a quick sheet here [/sblock]


----------



## Kazun (Jul 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


Kilvin literally has none of those skills. Like a fish out of water... 







Though never trained in woodcraft or the like, Kilvin has noticed some patterns in his time on the surface. The natural world was like a vast machine, and things tended to make sense. 

However, trying to use logic and geometry to sneak your way through a forest is exactly as effective as it sounds.


----------



## Baileyborough (Jul 8, 2011)

While the rest of the party tries to step lightly, [187] recognises the need to stay watchful for any risks of ambush. Its eyes turn a light orange as it scans the surrounding forest for signs of recent activity.









*OOC:*


Sorry for the recent radio silence guys, I'm just after moving flats and have no interweb in the new place right now. Please feel free to NPC me if there's too much of a gap.







As far as the unit can tell, there are no enemies lying in wait, nor have there been recently.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Jul 8, 2011)

2 successes, 2 failures.

The wandering through the forest is not going very well. There is a lack of direction for the party, and they are not really making great time. 

They also see some signs of what might be a bandit group, or worse, some irregular retainers of a local lord, who could well be a tiefling.

OOC: And the next set of rolls......


----------



## Kazun (Jul 8, 2011)

Kilvin bumbles through the forest, making a bit of a commotion despite his best efforts. Before long, he resigns himself to just walking slowly and keeping his eyes open.









*OOC:*


This is exactly how I would imagine Kilvin in this scenario. The good-intentioned, meek, bumbling clutz. I'm glad the ENWorld roller agrees with me.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 8, 2011)

*Pelias Blueshadow*

Pelias draws the shadows nearer to him... but a big moving shadowy spot is maybe not that unremarkable.

[sblock=OOC]
worst rolls in a skill challenge ever 

[sblock=Mini-Sheet]
Pelias Blueshadow
*Perception*: 18 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 22 *Fortitude* 18 *Reflex* 22 *Will* 22
*Initiative:* +3
*Hit Points*: 51 / 51 *Bloodied*: 25
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: -
*Saving Throw:* +5 vs charm
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0
*Healing Surge*:12 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Eldritch Strike, Spiteful Glamor
*Encounter Powers*: Fey Step, Shadow Tentacles, Void Blast, Caiphon's Leap, Mirror Darkly
*Daily Powers:* Web of Shadows, Deathly Conduit

*Condition:* 


[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 9, 2011)

*Qinik tries to analyze*

Qinik will add all the information about their own progress, his knowledge of geography, the tracks he's seen, and the glimpses of patrols.  He'll calculate exactly where he thinks the patrols will be, and how to plot a route to avoid them.


----------



## Baileyborough (Jul 9, 2011)

The unit calculates the potential of the party running into trouble. 

The numbers do not look good.

It attempts to shift its weight distribution to minimize the sound of its passing.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


5 failures by my count... I think we can stop to try...


----------



## Dice4Hire (Jul 10, 2011)

Qinik is pretty sure that the patrol pattern is pretty rigid, and that the party is at the nexus of two different patrol routes. And in fact, he sees the first members of a patrol come out of hte trees a short 60 or so feet away. 

But at the same time you see the patrol, you also see a member of the Silver, who might be trying to catch up with you, or is keeping an eye on the patrol. His name is Kilvin Deepseam, a dwarf.

The patrol itself consists of thirteen members. Ten of them look to be mostly rabble, but still dangerous rabble, while three are more impressive. Two are knightly types and the last, the only one mounted, is a wizard type. 

As they come into sight of you, the one on horseback shouts, "Stop in the name of Lord Berntaiil."


<Actions?>

OOC: We are not in combat yet, butt hat could quickly change.


----------



## Baileyborough (Jul 10, 2011)

[187] straightens to its full height, making itself as imposing as possible. Its eyes glow a deep red colour and its hand hovers over the flail. 

"Are these enemies?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 10, 2011)

*Pelias Blueshadow*

Pelias shrugs at 187's question. He looks at Qinik: "Are they?"
 
[sblock=OOC]


[sblock=Mini-Sheet]
Pelias Blueshadow
*Perception*: 18 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 22 *Fortitude* 18 *Reflex* 22 *Will* 22
*Initiative:* +3
*Hit Points*: 51 / 51 *Bloodied*: 25
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: -
*Saving Throw:* +5 vs charm
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0
*Healing Surge*:12 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Eldritch Strike, Spiteful Glamor
*Encounter Powers*: Fey Step, Shadow Tentacles, Void Blast, Caiphon's Leap, Mirror Darkly
*Daily Powers:* Web of Shadows, Deathly Conduit

*Condition:* 


[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 10, 2011)

*Qinik rolls the dice*

Qinik addresses his comrades quietly, but still with his dreamy smile upon his face.  *"Let's not try to kill them yet, chaps.  But that's a good backup plan.  Now then..."*

Qinik will have exuberantly to the patrol to the fellow on horseback and yell a greating.  *"Right you are, good to see you, good day indeed!  I was just looking for my lost compatriot and making a rather poor job of it.  Well, look, here he is now!  Ho, friend Kilvin!  Over here!  Let's talk to this nice fellow on the horse, shall we?"*


----------



## Kazun (Jul 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


I think I am a bit confused. I was under the impression that Kilvin was already with the group? He did join them in the meeting before they left town, and offered input about various courses of action. Did he get separated in the woods?


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 11, 2011)

Kazun said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I think I am a bit confused. I was under the impression that Kilvin was already with the group? He did join them in the meeting before they left town, and offered input about various courses of action. Did he get separated in the woods?












*OOC:*


Yeah I thought so too, but this seemed like more fun so I went with it.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Jul 13, 2011)

Yes, I need to pay more attention to what is going on. I am finding it a real pain to go back and read posts. 

SO everyone was together, but we can assume you were a bit apart when the patrol showed up.

Let's go with what was posted IC.


----------



## Kazun (Jul 13, 2011)

Kilvin, having been separated from the group, will breathe a sigh of relief at the sight of Qinik waving towards him. Nightmarish visions of him starving to death in a dark forest begin to recede. He mops the cold sweat from his brow and begins to make his way over to the party. Kilvin's anxiety begins anew, however, when he sees the group of riders. He overhears their leader speak: "Stop in the name of Lord Berntaiil." On his way to rejoin the party, Kilvin will casually trace a rune on the inside of his shield. Once rejoined, he will reveal the rune, releasing a subtle wave of energy. He will then stare directly at the ground in front of his feet.









*OOC:*


Use Compact of Peace - Close burst 5, targets you and all allies in burst: each target gains a +5 power bonus to Diplomacy and Insight checks until the end of my next turn.
Insight check to see if these guys are legitimate. Do they seem nervous or shifty? Could they just be bandits?
I will also ready an action to have Kilvin summon his armor as a minor if combat breaks out.


----------



## Baileyborough (Jul 14, 2011)

[187] fixes its gaze on each of the intruders in turn. Its eyes remain the deep scarlet colour as it scans each of them to discern their purpose. The thought blazes in its - for lack of a better term - mind.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Jul 16, 2011)

Any other actions before I post reactions?


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 17, 2011)

Dice4Hire said:


> Any other actions before I post reactions?












*OOC:*


I'll make a Diplomacy check after we see how things are progressing.  Please feel free to move things along faster, no need to wait for everyone.  Folks are more likely to be engaged in a game with a faster pace so they remember what's going on.  EDIT: I've also seen DMs specifically call out those that they're waiting on, which seems a good policy.  Then after 24-48 hours of no response, its understood why we're moving on without input.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Pelias has no good people skills beside intimidating them, so I refrained on skill checks on purpose. Drawing weapons or implements would look suspicious, so he did neither.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Jul 18, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Pelias has no good people skills beside intimidating them, so I refrained on skill checks on purpose. Drawing weapons or implements would look suspicious, so he did neither.




But without a post, the DM has no way of knowing that.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Jul 18, 2011)

The man on horseback looks at the group and does not seem impressed by Qinik's bluff and says, "All of you, drop your weapons where you are and come over here. You are on Lord Bertaiil's land."

He then says something softly to the two knights beside him and they move apart a bit, spreading out in possible response. 

Kilvin detects no real sign of nervousness. They seem a bit nervous of the party, heavily armed as they are, but not of their role. 

187 sees nothing that would show their purose is anything other than what is stated, questioning or detaining intruders on their lord's lands.


----------



## Kazun (Jul 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


Does anyone have History, or maybe Streetwise? Is Bertaiil a real local lord, and are we really on his land? Or would this be common knowledge to those from around here?


----------



## Baileyborough (Jul 18, 2011)

[187] sinks slightly into a fighting stance, little flashes of electricity travelling along his flail. His eyes glow scarlet as he focuses back and forth on each oponent, furiously calculating angles, distances, scanning terrain. 

"It would be wise to allow us to leave this land quickly. This one thinks that violence would be a poor avenue of preference."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 18, 2011)

*Pelias Blueshadow*

Pelias ponders in his mind what he knows about this Bertaiil.
 
[sblock=OOC]
rolls attatched.

[sblock=Mini-Sheet]
Pelias Blueshadow
*Perception*: 18 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 22 *Fortitude* 18 *Reflex* 22 *Will* 22
*Initiative:* +3
*Hit Points*: 51 / 51 *Bloodied*: 25
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: -
*Saving Throw:* +5 vs charm
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0
*Healing Surge*:12 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Eldritch Strike, Spiteful Glamor
*Encounter Powers*: Fey Step, Shadow Tentacles, Void Blast, Caiphon's Leap, Mirror Darkly
*Daily Powers:* Web of Shadows, Deathly Conduit

*Condition:* 


[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Qinik tries to make friends*

Qinik will nod amiably, leaning heavily on his staff and hobbling forward as bidden.  *"Ah yes indeed, just the sort of folk we need!  Please, allow me to introduce myself!  I am Qinik, a scholar of some repute, and I would very much like to make the acquaintance of Lord Bertaiil!  I have had dealings with many lords in the past, and I have every confidence that a similar arrangement can be made with your own illustrious and magnanimous lord!  Would you mind pointing us in the right direction?  Or if you have the time, an escort would be most welcome!  There's a good chap!  What did you say your name was?"*


----------



## Dice4Hire (Jul 19, 2011)

Pelias knows a little about the Lord (Streetwise would be best here) and has heard a bit about his guarding of the borders. They are probably on his land now. Not sure, but it is likely.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 19, 2011)

_Removed_


----------



## Dice4Hire (Jul 20, 2011)

History (Intelligence)
You have picked up knowledge related to the history
of a region and beyond, including the chronological
record of significant events and an explanation of
their causes. This includes information pertaining to
royalty and other leaders, wars, legends, significant
personalities, laws, customs, traditions, and memorable
events.

This is the History I have. I think Streetwise is a better skill for this, thinking of the local lord as rumors and 'common' knowledge.


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 20, 2011)

[sblock=For Dice4Hire Only (unable to send PM)]
Bit of friend advice, DM-to-DM.  When a player wants to do something, the golden rule is always to say yes.  The magic to maintaining control is an extra word... BUT.  So you want to use history for knowledge of the realm?  Yes, but the knowledge will not be current, and will also be limited in-such-and-such a way.  This way you can redirect momentum in the direction you want, rather than stopping folks in their tracks.

EDIT: Anyway I'm feeling a bit impertinent now.  DM rules, and either way is fine.  I'm looking forward to more fun! 
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry, I discuss usually this kind of thing with a PM, too. Still a bit confused by your interpretation (you quoted the same skill that includes 'leaders'), but you are the DM, so your rules.
'Common Knowledge' should have no higher DC than 18 IMHO.

Still think we should fight.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Jul 22, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> [sblock=For Dice4Hire Only (unable to send PM)]
> Bit of friend advice, DM-to-DM.  When a player wants to do something, the golden rule is always to say yes.  The magic to maintaining control is an extra word... BUT.  So you want to use history for knowledge of the realm?  Yes, but the knowledge will not be current, and will also be limited in-such-and-such a way.  This way you can redirect momentum in the direction you want, rather than stopping folks in their tracks.
> 
> EDIT: Anyway I'm feeling a bit impertinent now.  DM rules, and either way is fine.  I'm looking forward to more fun!
> [/sblock]




[sblock]That is too simplistic. A good rule, but too simplistic. This was not history as it was current events. Better to use a different skill.[/sblock]


----------



## Dice4Hire (Jul 22, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Sorry, I discuss usually this kind of thing with a PM, too. Still a bit confused by your interpretation (you quoted the same skill that includes 'leaders'), but you are the DM, so your rules.
> ...




You got the common knowledge.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Jul 22, 2011)

The leader of the patrol does not seem to react well to the Wizardly looking guy trying to ask to see the lord while simultanously trying to intimidate him with his golem (This guy has no iea what a warforged is, as with most others. 

He looks at Qinik and says, "You had best be dropping your weapons and calling off your pet golem right now." He says to his men, "Get ready."

And he also pulls out a smallish orb and looks at the party carefully.

The party is getting pretty sure it is either gonna be obey the order or start fighting.


----------



## Kazun (Jul 22, 2011)

Kilvin could feel the tension in the air. It was always this way before a battle. Then people would get hurt, there would be screaming, crying... So much chaos. 

_Mustn't think about that now. Must stay focused. It is time._

There is a bright flash of light, and Kilvin is now clad head-to-toe in thick scale armor. In a loud, clear voice, he declares to the riders "We'll not be going with you. You'll be allowed to leave if you do so immediately."









*OOC:*


Let's do this!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 22, 2011)

*Pelias Blueshadow*

Pelias takes a few careful steps back, his form becoming hazy.
 
[sblock=OOC]
trying to activate shadow walk in expectation of combat.
also drawing his rod, if possible.

[sblock=Mini-Sheet]
Pelias Blueshadow
*Perception*: 18 *Insight*: 12 Low-light Vision
*AC* 22 *Fortitude* 18 *Reflex* 22 *Will* 22
*Initiative:* +3
*Hit Points*: 51 / 51 *Bloodied*: 25
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: -
*Saving Throw:* +5 vs charm
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0
*Healing Surge*:12 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Eldritch Strike, Spiteful Glamor
*Encounter Powers*: Fey Step, Shadow Tentacles, Void Blast, Caiphon's Leap, Mirror Darkly
*Daily Powers:* Web of Shadows, Deathly Conduit

*Condition:* 


[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Baileyborough (Jul 22, 2011)

The unit looks around briefly for a golem, not finding one. It sees the rest of its party adopt battle stances, and something inside clicks into place.

His eyes blaze blood red, it stands in a low stance, one hand out in front to grab any enemies that may be foolish enough to get that close, the other beginning to whirl the well-used looking flail in lazy circles.

Its voice, its entire demeanour ooze capability. This, this is what it was made for. This is its purpose.

It does not waste its breath on boasts or bluffs in the way the fleshlings do. Only four words, loud as a forge, reverberate around the clearing.

"You will not survive."









*OOC:*


Y'all ready for this?


----------



## Dice4Hire (Aug 2, 2011)

Sorry all, but this play by post stuff is just not for me. Too many extra steps, and too against my style of running non face to face games. 

I'll keep running on Yahoogroups, where I am a lot more comfortable.

Again, apologies.

Dice4Hire


----------

